# كيفية عمل المحارة للحوائط



## amralaa (9 مايو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أعمال المحارة بالموقع 
* العدد المستخدمة فى البياض : 
1- المسطرين :
هو عبارة عن قطعة من الصاج الصلب على شكل شبة منحرف وجهه الامامى اقل من الخلفى ومركب عليه مقبض من الخشب يستخدم فى تقليب المونه وترطشتها على الحائط . 
2- الطالوش : 
هو عبارة عن قطع من الخشب على شكل مستطيل مثبت على احد وجهيه عارضتين مثبت عليهم مقبض من الخشب ويستخدم فى حمل المونه. 
3- القدة : 
هى عبارة عن قطعة من الخشب او الالومنيوم بمقاسات مختلفة تستخدم فى درع المونه من على الحائط. 
4- ميزان المياة : 
يستخدم فى ضبط الحائط رأس وأفقى. 
5- ميزان الخيط : 
هو عبارة عدد ثقل من الحديد مثبت بالخيط ويستخدم فى ضبط الحائط رأسى. 
6- فرشة سلك : 
تستخدم فى تنظيف الحائط.

* الطرطشة العادية : 
هى طبقة مكونه من الاسمنت ورمل تغطى بها سطح الحائط لايجاد سطح خشن ليساعد على تماسك قوة البياض. 
* خطوات التنفيذ : 
1- يتم رش الحوائط بالماء لمدة ثلاث ايام حتى تتشبع الحوائط والخرسانة بالماء اللازم لها وذلك لكى لا تشرب ماء المونه وذلك لكى لا يحدث بها تنميل.
2- اذا تم استخدام خشب كونتر فى الشدة الخشبية فينتج سطح ناعم ولا يمكن للمونه أن تتماسك عليها لذلك يتم تخشينها عن طريق الرمالة او ماكينه
(Turmoc P10)
3- وضع شبك من السلك بين الفوامل المبانى والخرسانه وفى الاركان وذلك كى لا يحدث تنميل فى البياض نتيجة لتمدد الخرسانه.
4- عمل وجه طرطشة وذلك ليساعد على تماسك المونه جيدا مع الحوائط . 
5- شد الخيط على الحوائط والاسقف باستخدام ميزان الخرطوم وذلك لعمل البؤج والاوطار وذلك لعمل سوى و سمك واحد. 
6- يتم الملئ بالبياض بين البؤج والاوطار حتى الوصول الى سمك البؤج والاوطار. 
7- يتم تكسير البؤج والاوطار ويتم ملئ مكانها بالبياض. 
* الرمالة : 
وهى عبارة عن خزان يتم ملئة بالرمل ويتم دفع الرمل الى الحائط عن طريق كمبروسور الهواء من خلال خرطوم وذلك لتخشين الاسطح الناعمة.

* Turmoc P10 :
هى عبارة عن ماكينه بها خزان يتم ملئة بالمواد الكيماوية وهى عبارة عن (2) شكارة (CM) ويضاف عليها (10) لتر ماء وبعد الخلط جيدا يتم اضافة (باس كوت) واحد شكارة والشكارة (25) كجم.
* ترابوند A : 
وهى عبارة عن مادة كيماوية يتم الدهان بها قبل استخدام (CM) و (باس كوت) وذلك لتطهير السطح والمساعدة على تماسك المادة به وبعد ذلك يتم رش الحائط بعد اضافة المادة لمدة ثلاث ايام بالماء وذلك لعدم حدوث شروخ فى المادة وبعد ذلك يتم التمحير. 
-	يتم عمل البؤج من نفس نوع المادة ويتم عمل الاوطار بعد الرش. 
-	(1750) جرام من المادة يعمل (1) متر مربع من سمك 1سم. 
* استلام الطرطشة : 
1- عدم ترك اى فراغات على الحائط.
2- عدم وجود تسيل على الحائط لمونه الطرطشة.
3- بتحريك اليد فى حركة دائرية على الحائط للتأكد من أن سطح الطرطشة خشن.
* استلام البؤج : 
1- يتم استلام البؤج افقيا بشد الخيط او بميزان المياه والقده .
2- استلام البؤج رئيسيا بميزان الخيط.
* استلام البياض :
1- عمل تربيع للغرفة.
2- استخدام ميزان المياة والاداة وذلك للحصول على سطح سوى.


----------



## amralaa (11 مايو 2007)

اين الردود؟هل الموضوع سيء و غير مفيد؟


----------



## friendali (12 مايو 2007)

ربنا يجزيك 1000 خير على الموضوع اخي الكريم


----------



## غراس (12 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك،واستمر في طرح تفاصيل لأعمال أخرى للمقاولات


----------



## engramy (13 مايو 2007)

amralaa قال:


> اين الردود؟هل الموضوع سيء و غير مفيد؟



والله المعلومات الموجود فوق الممتازة والشرح وافي جدا ومفيد

جزاك الله خيرا

وفي إنتظار المزيد


----------



## Eng. B.D (13 مايو 2007)

ملومات مفيدة ورائعة ............بارك الله فيك


----------



## amralaa (14 مايو 2007)

شكرا لاهتمامكم جميعا يا اخواني


----------



## thekaiser (14 مايو 2007)

لك الف شكر اخي العزيز


----------



## MAHMOUD 2 (15 مايو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

ياه اول موضوع عن المحارة 
موضوع قيم جدا شكرا علي مجهودك ولكن لو هناك عدة صور للتوضيح أكثر 

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hishamsoudy (15 مايو 2007)

الف شكر بس عاوزين المزيد يعني مكونات الخلطه والعراميس يعني اكمل الافاده واقفل الموضوع ربنا يوفقك


----------



## Ahmed_abohashish (15 مايو 2007)

مشكور ع المجهود الهايل ياريت شرح للتشطيبات كلها


----------



## م/ عصام قاسم (20 مايو 2007)

مشكور يا باشا مهندس علي هذا الموضوع


----------



## amralaa (20 مايو 2007)

شكرا على الردود يا شباب


----------



## إسلام سامي (25 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح (25 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## خالد قدورة (26 مايو 2007)

مشكور يا اخي على هذه المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## amralaa (26 مايو 2007)

ردودكم تشجعني دائما ,شكرا يا جماعة و سيتم طرح العديد من الموضوعات المثمرة باذن الله


----------



## karamallah (27 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخي:14:


----------



## م.محمد بن منصور (27 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## حنان سعيد أحمد على (7 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا نود لولديك صور لهذة الأدوات ارجو ارفاقها للموضوع


----------



## saadelshemy (2 أكتوبر 2008)

1000000 شكر اخى


----------



## مهندس معماري وائل (2 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع مفيد جدا وياليت لو فية صور ارشادية والف شكر


----------



## Engmk2008 (2 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا 
ولكن عندى سؤال كيف يتم عمل التربيع للغرف ؟


----------



## الاقدام (22 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك اللة خيرا
كنت عاوز أعرف ازاى استلم المحارة للسقف والجدار المسندير؟


----------



## محمود محمد سعد (24 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمد سعيد محمود (26 أكتوبر 2008)

الموضوع مفيد جدا

وسيصبح ممتاذ أذا تم أضافت صور لهذا الادوات

تحياتي لك و شكرا على مجهودك


----------



## عبدالعزيز نادى (27 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور جدا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ميرو كيمو (28 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## menshaweeey (28 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## اسمهااان (28 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (28 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (28 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير علي مجهودك


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (29 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
تحياتي لصاحب المشاركة على المعلومات التي قدمها ... 

. وفي موضوع اخر توجه احد الزملاء بالسؤال عن اعمال البلاستر كالتالي


> كيف اعرف ان الزريقة " البلاستر " جيدة بعد التسليم من خلال النظر استطيع ايضا تمييزها؟


 
_وكنت قد اجبته على تساؤله بالاجابة الموضحة ادناه ... واحببت ان اكررها هنا لارتباطها بهذا الموضوع_ 



> هنا كان ارد


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته / 
تحياتي لجميع الزملاء / 
كما تفضل الاخوان في المشاركات السابقة ... واعقب الاتي .

تبدأ عملية البلاستر ( اللياسة -- القصارة --البياض ) بالخطوات التالية : 
1- نسب الخلط :/ 
وتنقسم الى جزئين ... الجزء الاول الرشة الاسمنية ( القصارة الخشنة .. ) وتتكون من الاسمنت والرمل الاسود المغسول الخالي من الشوائب ( عن طريق فلترته من خلال شبك ) وتكون النسبة هنا تقريبا 1: 2 اسمنت الى رمل ( مع مراعاة المواصفات الخاصة ان وجدت ) ..

- الجزء الثاني للبلاستر الناعم ( الوجه النهائي ) / وتتكون من اسمنت ورمل ابيض مغسول خالي من الشوائب ,, بنسب خلط 1: 3 او احيانا 1: 4 .. اسمنت : رمل ابيض ..
ومن ثم يضاف الماء للخليط في كلا الحالتين .

2- قبل البدأ بالعملية / يتم عمل البقج ( الودع ) وهي عبارة عم نقاط من الاسمنت او قطع السيراميك تثبت على الجدار بشكل بارز بمقدار السماكة المطلوبة ,,, توزع على الجدار بمسافات معقولة ( 2م,2.5,,3م ) حسب ابعاد الجدار ... 
والغاية منها هي ظبط استوائة الجدار وتعامده ( X,y ) بحيث يتم التقيد بفريم الباب او بتحديد سمك مبدأ 15 مم ... ونضع النقطة الاولى في طرف الجدار من الاسفل مثلا " ... 
ومن ثم عن طريق القدة وميزان الماء نحد نقطة اعلى الجدار فوق النقطة المثبتة سابقا .. 
ومن ثم نحدد نقطة على بعد مسافة افقية وليكن 2م بنفس الطريقة ( القدة والميزان ) .... ونكرر تثبيت النقطة العلوية ... 
وهنا يتكون لدينا اربع نقط على الجدار ... 
وتجدر الاشارة هنا فيما لو كان الجدار غير مستوي سيظهر لك الامر عند تثبيت كل نقطة مع التي تليها وبالتالي زيادة سماكة او بروز هذه النقطة عن الجدار ... 
( مع ملاحظة ان المواصفات تحدد سماكة البلاستر ب 15 مم ...وفي حال زيادة كبيرة للسماكة نتيجة عدم استواء الجدار وهذا امر غير محبب تماما يتم عمل البلاستر على مرحلتين 

3- يتم نقل البقج الى الجدار المتعامد على الجدار الاول ... وذلك بمد القدة بين نقطتين على نفس المستوى ( والتي تم عملهما سابقا" ) ومن ثم وضع زاوية ( 90 درحة ) ويفضل ان تكون طويلة وليكن 90سم ... بين زاوية القدة الاولى ومن ثم تثبيت قدة ثانية على الجدار المتعامد .. وهنا نقوم بوضع نقطة جديدة على الجدار الجديد بنفس البروز الاول زبالتالي نحكم الزاوية بين الجدارين .. 

4- نقوم بملى جميع الفتحات الخاصة بنقاط الكهرباء وخلافة بخلطة اسمنتية ... 
5- نضه الشبك على الفتحات التي ملئت ... زفي مناطق اتصال الخرسانة بالبلوك .. 
6- نبدأ بعملية الرشة الاسمنتية على كامل الجدار ... وبعد ذلك نقوم ياناعها بالماء لمدة يوم على الاقل .... 
وبعدها نتاكد من جودتها بطرق يدوية ... وهي اما بتمرير مسمار او الة حادة على الجدار ويجب ان لا ينتج تجويف واضح او سقوط للرشة من جراء تمرير الالة الحادة ... 
او من خلال تمرير اليد على الجدار ويجب ان تشعر بخدوش خفيفة على اليد تنيجة التمرير .. 

7- نبدا بعملية البلاستر النهائية ( الناعمة او الوجه النهائي ) .. حسب السماكة التي تكونت لديك من خلال البقج ... وهنالك طرق مختلفة لاداء هذه العملية حسب الايدي العاملة المتوفرة ... 

وعند الانتهاء يجب ايناع الماء لمدة ثلاثة ايام .... 

ولتتشيك على جودتها ... 
1- نتاكد من استوائها وتعامده الجدار بوضع القدة ووضع ميزان الماء ... او وضع القدة بشكل مائل على حافة القدة ونرى مقدار استواء الجدار من خلالها .. 
2- ان تتاكد من زاوية الجدران عن طريق وضع قدتين وزاوية عليهما ( كما تم الشرح اعلاه ) 
3- من متانة البلاستر عن طريق وضع الة حادة او مسمار ويجب ان لا ينتج تجوف طري وكبير ويجب ان لا تتساقط مواد البلاستر ... 

هذا موجز عن طريقة العمل وطرق التشييك ...  بشكل مختصر
وتقبلوا تحياتي ..


----------



## hamada vip (29 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم 

وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## خالد البهنسى (30 أكتوبر 2008)

متشكرين يا بشمهندس ..معندكشى فيديو للاعمال دى


----------



## elgendy (2 نوفمبر 2008)

ألف شكر على الموضوع بس أنا محتاج أعرف مكونات الخلطه لكل مر مربع بسمك 2,5 سم ..... و شكرا


----------



## عصام الدين مجدي (7 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراٌ جزيلاٌ أخي الكريم وجزاك الله خيراٌ ونتمنى شرح أكثر تفصيلاٌ


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (8 نوفمبر 2008)

engmk2008 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا
> ولكن عندى سؤال كيف يتم عمل التربيع للغرف ؟



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
شكراً على الموضوع المفيد 
إجابة على السؤال " كيف يتم عمل التربيع للغرف ؟"
يتم ذلك بقياس المسافة بين بؤجتين متقابلتين في أول الغرفة ثم قياس نفس المسافة بين بؤجتين متقابلتين في نهاية الغرفة ويجب أن تكون المسافتين متماثلتين، وكذلك في الإتجاه الآخر.
وهنا أحب أن أضيف أنه من الأفضل تربيع الفراغ في مرحلة استلام البؤج ( الودع).
وبالنسسبة لإكسسوارات اعمال المحارة ( اللياسة ) بالإضافة إلى شبك السلك المشار إليه بالموضوع ، يوجد أركان وزوايا من نفس الشبك لتدعيم الأركان وزوايا بروز الأعمدة على سبيل المثال .
مرفق ملف أتوكاد يوضح التربيع لغرفة أبعادها 4×6 م.
وهذا الموقع به بعض اكسسوارات أعمال اللياسة.
http://www.wickes.co.uk/Plastering-Accessories/Anglebead/icat/plastaccang
ومرفق أيضاً ملف Pdf عن اكسسوارات اللياسة.
والله الموفق.


----------



## ابو ريوف (3 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك
جهد مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## م المترقب (4 يونيو 2009)

موضوع جميل ولكن.......
نرجو منك إضافة النسب المستخدمة لهذة العملية
الاشتراطات الواجب توافرها
المشاكل الواردة وكيفية المعالجة والوقاية


----------



## RESEARCHER (9 يونيو 2009)

. جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عاشق السهر (10 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله الف الف خير


----------



## alymady (15 أبريل 2010)

نشكركم


----------



## م احمد عيسي (15 أبريل 2010)

amralaa
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## eng_snasser (15 أبريل 2010)

الف شكر عل الموضوع الجميل وياريت تكمل البند وتدخل فى بند السيراميك والرخام


----------



## mbakir88 (15 أبريل 2010)

شكرا مجود رائع


----------



## mbakir88 (15 أبريل 2010)

بعض الصور التوضيحيه المتوفره حاليا


----------



## AMINKO TRADE (3 نوفمبر 2010)

amralaa قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> أعمال المحارة بالموقع
> * العدد المستخدمة فى البياض :
> 1- المسطرين :
> ...



جزاك الله كل خير وتكملة للموضوع توجد ماكينة لعمل المحارة اللياسة سريعة جدا فى هذا اللينك
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aZaUF9CMyNE


----------



## حائل نت (3 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور على الجهد الطيب


----------



## hanyy2011 (1 يوليو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## eng14k (9 سبتمبر 2011)

فى الحقيقه مش عارف اقولك ايه ربنا يحفظك يا هندس ويجازيك كل خير على هذه المعلومات القيمه 
اتمنى ان تثرينا بمثل هذه المعلومات لكى تعم الفايده على الجميع ان شاء الله تحياتى الك تقبل مرورى​


----------



## م. هشام عباس (4 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم
مشكرين اخواني وبارك الله فيكم جميعا
تحياتي


----------



## bardiesy (22 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا 
لي سؤالين 
اولا الطريقه التي تستخدم لتخشين الاسطح الفير فيس غير مألوفه بالنسبة لي ويا ريت ليها صور وتفصيل اكثر للمواد--ايضا هل اذا تم تنقير السطح الخرساني لا يعتبر كافي لتماسك المحارة مع الخرسانه

ثانيا عند استلم المحارة قام المبيض بوضع القده علي الحائط لتسليم الاستشاري فوجد الاستشاري القدة منطبقه علي الحائط ما عدا احد الاجزاء القده منورة حوالي 3 مم ايه الحل بتاعها 
بمعني اوضح للسؤال ايه هي حدود الاستلام وطرق تصليح العيوب 

جزاك الله خيرا؟


----------

